# Affichage n°de tel ?



## bertol65 (11 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, comment modifier l'affichage des numéros de Tél dans les contacts de iPad ?
En Caledonie nous avons des n° à 6 chiffres mais sur le iPad on obtient un affichage comme celui ci.  
2 77 96 5
Pas vraiment pratique ! 
Ici on l'affiche comme ça 27 79 65
Merci.


----------



## MiWii (11 Décembre 2012)

Tu vas dans reglages/general/international/format regional et tu choisis ton pays.Tes parametres de date/heure/numero de tel se mettront aux normes du pays selectionné.


----------



## bertol65 (11 Décembre 2012)

ca tombe mal y a pas la Nouvelle Calédonie


----------

